# Aqueon 50 filter - can I use better filter cartridges?



## amagad (Jan 6, 2013)

The filters which slide into the basket seem inadequate, are there DIY or better compatible cartridges? My seachem Purigen should be in tomorrow to help aide the filter but I'm looking to resolving the root source. Any ideas would be highly appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

True, the filter cartridges that fit this filter are thin and flimsy. But it does work with them (I have one). The blue plastic thing holds them in place. I haven't seen 3rd party replacements like i have for the Penguins & emperors, but I there is no reason why they, or something you DIY, wouldn't work. 

Manufacturers will tell you their filters are optimized for their cartridges and they do chemical (carbon), mechanical (floss), and biological (carbon, floss, + surface of blue plastic). But sometimes your needs will very from the designers assumptions. If you are medicating, you don't want carbon. If you use a pre filter, you may not need mechanical in the filter box. If you have stocked heavily, you may want more bio-filtration. You may want to add something (like crushed coral to buffer the water}. And, honestly, most of us want cheaper. The aquaeon's don't have a optional media box like like Penguins do. To change the media, you have to replace the cartridge, and possibly the upright blue thing as well (keep the blue thing in the waterfall it makes it quieter).

To test new filter media, I think you should have a flow meter. You don't the water to flow through the filter more slowly than specified for. If you slow the water leaving, you risk overflow mess. If you slow it coming in, you risk noise and harming the pump.

Lots of stuff makes good media. Bacteria will grow on almost any surface. Try things out. But beware of "cycling' issues if you replace all the media at once


----------



## amagad (Jan 6, 2013)

Good write up , ill take everything mentioned Ito consideration. Thx again


----------

